

BlackForest Aggregates Threat Information to Warn of Possible Cyber Attacks - oxama
http://gtri.gatech.edu/casestudy/blackforest-gtri-aggregates-cyber-threat-informati

======
oxama
interesting opensource project that fits into the cyber intelligence global
effort

